# Problem mit dem Debugger von Eclipse



## hawkeye78 (20. Mrz 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher ob ich besser hier, oder besser im Anfängerforum aufgehoben bin, aber da ich in erster Linie ein Problem mit Eclipse habe, probiere ich es erst einmal hier 

Mein Problem ist, wenn ich den Debugger von Eclipse (nach dem einen Break-punkt gesetzt habe), und dann den Debugger über Ausführen -> Debugger... gestatet habe, bekomme ich sobald ich mit F5 einen Schritt durch den Quellcode machen möchte die Fehlermeldung:

*Quelle nicht gefunden*
Die jar-Datei rt.jar besitzt keine Quellen zu ordnung
Sie können die Quelle zuordnen, indem Sie auf 'Quelle zu ordnen' klicken:
...

Mein Problem ist nun das ich nicht so wirklich weiß wofür die jar dateien verwendet werden, und daher auch nicht so sicher bin wo ich nach dem Fehler suchen muß. Ich wäre für einen entsprechenden Hinweis sehr dankbar.
Gruß
Dan


----------



## Guest (20. Mrz 2004)

jar-dateien sind im Grund Archive in die Class-Dateien gesteckt werden,  damit man nicht mit hunderten einzelnen Class-Dateien arbeiten muss.

Was Dir fehlt ist aber die Quell-(Source)-Datei für die Java Runtime-Library. Schau mal in Deiner J2SDK Installation nach einer Datei mit dem Namen  src.jar. Die kannst Du dann in dem entsprechenden Eclipse-Dialog einbinden und siehst dann im Debugger den Source.


----------

